
Looking for development agencies - Impreet
Hey Hacker News Community,<p>Hope y&#x27;all are well this week! We am currently managing several software development projects and we are looking for recommendations on development agencies. Offshore&#x2F;near shore preferred due to certain cost constraints, but quality is also a substantial criteria. so even if your recommendation is onshore but has competitive pricing, we&#x27;d be open to that as well.<p>The projects are web apps and native mobile apps with dashboards, based on the following technologies, so if they have expertise in the following, even better:<p>node.js, angular, react
AWS, Google app engine
RoR - some
iOS - Swift
Android - Java<p>Thanks a lot! much appreciated! :)
======
victorbojica
Here you go [http://www.thinslices.com/](http://www.thinslices.com/)

